# suunto vyper computer battery



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

trying to find out where to get one ,and how much a battery will cost me for a suunto vyper computer...any ideas?.......


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Dive pros and scuba shack are the local dealers. I would bet that the guys from MBT can order you a battery though.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Radioshack and probably like 8 bucks...just pull it out and see what # it is. But you should support your LDS and let them do it for you. It's easy to mess it up anyways, no one wants a flooded computer. Good Luck


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

leisure pro had them for about 5 bucks a piece couple months back


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Vyper uses a CR2450 battery. $4.95 at MBT.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Evensplit (6/5/2009)*The Vyper uses a CR2450 battery. $4.95 at MBT.


10-4....i need to get my regs serviced/annual so ill get it then...gonna drop it off next week...

Thanks Stephen


----------

